# wet dream at 42



## avalon22 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have started to get my health back in shape after recently being diagnosed with diabates type 2 I decided to do something about it. Going to the gym 2x a week with a trainer and on the treadmill every day so my body is getting healthier. I went from 269lbs to 255 in about a month.

The other night I had a wet dream. I have not had one of those since I was like 14. It was so strange... Told my wife. I did not know men can still have wet dreams.

Just curious if anyone else has had one.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Nope.

Not in 30 years.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Not since 13 or 14. Are you not getting any? That's usually what it means, 30 plus days without an orgasm.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

avalon22 said:


> Just curious if anyone else has had one.


Nope. Not since adolescence


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

yes, men of all ages can have wet dreams - I've had a couple in recent years.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

If you are not having sex or masturbation ,
You would have nocturnal emissions or " wet dreams."
Doesn't matter how old you are.
However, its a good sign that things are getting back in order.
Continue your exercise programmes etc.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

lol ... at 45, I wouldn't know. Frankly, if sex isn't an option, I take things into my own hands ... or hand ... so I don't let it "build" to the point that I can have a wet dream  I imagine if I went maybe a week keeping my hands to myself (or not ... since that is the problem), I could have one.

Good for you though, taking control of your health. That is awesome.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Actually I have never had a wet dream. I guess I never let the semen build up enough that it could ever happen.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

I would love to have one, but I either have sex or rough up the suspect.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

The marriage bed must be a place of mutuality—the husband seeking to satisfy his wife, the wife seeking to satisfy her husband. Marriage is not a place to "stand up for your rights." Marriage is a decision to serve the other, whether in bed or out. 1 Corinthians 7:2 (The Message) 

Good quote


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> The marriage bed must be a place of mutuality—the husband seeking to satisfy his wife, the wife seeking to satisfy her husband. Marriage is not a place to "stand up for your rights." Marriage is a decision to serve the other, whether in bed or out. 1 Corinthians 7:2 (The Message)
> 
> Good quote


uhhh, this thead is about nocturnal emissions.


----------

